# Sneak Attack from West Coast



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, I thought the mailbox explosion I heard today was from the @Aimless1 mailbox. I think it was mine. I had a text stating a USPS delivery today, but didn't investigate the tracking number because I have other things ordered that should be here soon, I thought it was one of them...I was wrong. @s1n3 n0m1n3, you are now on my radar.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> Well, I thought the mailbox explosion I heard today was from the @Aimless1 mailbox. I think it was mine. I had a text stating a USPS delivery today, but didn't investigate the tracking number because I have other things ordered that should be here soon, I thought it was one of them...I was wrong. @s1n3 n0m1n3, you are now on my radar.


Now that's a classy hit.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Turn your radar off sir. 

Just a belated Happy Birthday.

The holy trinity....

In the name of the Cuban, the Dominican, and the Nicaraguan....smoke in peace. Amen.


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Man, you got hit with some high-grade ordinance!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Celebration smokes right there for sure.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Turn your radar off sir.
> 
> Just a belated Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you very much, this was unexpected lol. Radar powering down.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Well done !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Niceeee!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

A birthday Bomb! 💣


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh yes that’s a nice one indeed!


----------

